# Cans/Jars for fruit



## Zeek38 (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of cans/jars do you use to store your fruit in?


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Zeek38 said:


> What kind of cans/jars do you use to store your fruit in?


For cold packing whole fruit (versus jam) mason jars are the way to go. The glass holds up to the pressure better than others. You can use other jars, such as mayo jars, but the glass is not as strong and you will loose some. Same for hot pak. For wax sealed, like jam, you can use most any kind of glass jar.

G


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Fruit is usually Quart jars, 
But for some concentrated stuff, 
Jams, preserves, high sugar content or just plain small batches, Pint jars.

Is there an alternative I'm missing out there?

I have to agree with the Mason or Ball brand jars for anything that will be sealed for a long period of time...

Dried stuff can go in the Mayo jars that don't need a 'Hard Seal' but my food/fruit that may be down there for two or three years I put in real canning jars.


----------

